
Man shoots down drone, gets hit with felony charges in Minnesota - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/minnesota-man-faces-felony-charges-for-shooting-down-drone/
======
themodelplumber
> The incident began when an unnamed man flew a drone over Butterfield Foods,
> a producer of meat products—including chicken—in the Southern Minnesota town
> of Butterfield. The man later told a sheriff's deputy he was trying to prove
> that chickens were being slaughtered because of the pandemic.

Ohkaaayyy...seems like there might be other ways to go about proving that than
freaking people out with a drone...

> Two employees approached the man and asked him what he was doing.

Understandable and normal...

> Soon afterwards, someone else shot the drone out of the sky.

What was this person thinking. Geez.

> The authorities arrested 34-year-old Travis Duane Winters and charged him in
> Watonwan County District Court, The Free Press says. Officials say Winters
> admitted to shooting the drone. He faces charges of criminal damage to
> property and reckless discharge of a weapon within city limits.

Man, that's really sad all around. The plant owner is probably either
struggling with an image problem or a biological stock problem or possibly
both, the employees who tried to take on the situation without firearms lost
an opportunity to potentially help employer and drone guy both, drone guy lost
his drone, and random drone shooter went to jail. Wow. Talk about needlessly
complicating what is already a terrifically stressful pandemic.

